# Pics of my 40 gal



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

Here are some pics of my 40 gallon and goby

http://C:\Documents and Settings\COLLIER\My Documents\My Pictures\Kodak Pictures\2006-07-31

http://C:\Documents and Settings\COLLIER\My Documents\My Pictures\Kodak Pictures\2006-07-31

http://C:\Documents and Settings\COLLIER\My Documents\My Pictures\Kodak Pictures\2006-07-31


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

sorry the link didnt work for some reason


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

upload them to photobucket.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

ok ill try that


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, it's not working because you're just posting the location on your hard drive. lol


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks scuba here are the pics. o ya please ignore the pink paint in the background, these tanks are in my moms utility room which she decided to turn pink


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Jaws, care to resize those pics a bit? theyre freakin huuge lol

Mainly the middle one


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

What harif said.

Also what fish is that? Is that the only fish you have in the tank? Is this a SW tank?


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

no its a 40 gallon brackish. he is a violet goby(dragonfish) and is the only one i there so far. he has sandy terrain where he can borrow and build tunnels which he has. i will be getting some kind of pipefish possibly later. o and ya ill try to resize them.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

hold on i am almost done and i just posted the images 25% smaller and they were still huge so


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Much better!


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

here are the smaller images.....im so proud of my tank!


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

heh oops too small, o well


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont know if keeping pipefish is the brightest idea. Theyre VERY hard to keep. They have to be kept in a species only tank or with seahorses cant be kept with most corals no anemones or inverts. Cant have any blennies wrasses trigegrfish procupinefish or tobies. Feeding them is a pain in the butt since you will probably be culturing your own food for them. They eat mostly small inverts along with baby guppies and misquito larvae. Also pipefish wont be able to live in a brackish tank, they need a full marine conditions. Unless your pretty experienced i would say stay away from pipefish.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

i dont care what type of fish i get as long as its eel like. do yu know of any? i like those type of fish!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

i agree, pipefish will not work. Too delicate in that type of tank. I have one in a small sw tank and i couldnt see him with any larger, aggressive, or more active fish. SW anyway. I think there is a freshwater pipefish, but i dont know much about these.
I'm sure there are many fish you can keep in that tank which are eel-like in appearance...perhaps when i have some time i can list some for you, but right now i have to go. lol
good luck, and nice tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Kulli loaches maybe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't think kuhlis are brackish.

Most eel-like fish get too large for a 40g.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i dont know if your going to find any brackish eels. I suggest turning into a marine tank. So many nice fish to choose from and it will look magnificent! Also there are a few species of eels that could fit in a 40 gallon. There is the snowflake eel, spaghetti eel, ghost eel etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh I thought he meant that was there any fw looking eel fish or something. My bad.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

i was looking at the spaghetti eel but a spiny eel might be good becuz i dont think they sell those at petsmart, anyway i just search brackish eel fish and it doesnt do much,............any ideas wut to search for eel like fish? um i cant change it to marine cuz the goby would die and i would have to put him back in a cramped 10 gallon


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well i didnt expect you to keep it in there......But your not finding any brackish eels buddy.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

besides the spaghetti eel, spiny eel, and white cheeked moray. but i think that moray would eat him


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

spiny eel? Do you mean like a tire track or peac ock eel? Because those are not brackish.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

yes, they actually prefer their water brackish but not too brackish, such as 1.007


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Jaws im not 100% sure thats acurate. I know that they apreciate some salt in the aquarium but what they ask for is less than a teaspoon per gallon (somethign like .8 teaspoons per gallon) which is far from brackish conditions. Btw, tire track eels arent true eels. Theyre a member of the Mastacembelidae (spelling?) family which arent true eels.

Also i dont know any morays that would fit in a 40 gallon. I also dont know any morays that are brackish. The only ones ive ever heard of are stricktly saltwater and grow really big. Care to post a link to white cheeked eel?


----------

